# Google Drive, c'est bien?



## adep140 (29 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,
Depuis quelques temps, google me propose avec insistance de passer à google drive. Est-ce vraiment indispensable? Jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours fait mes sauvegardes sur un disque externe.
Quels sont les avantages de G.Drive?
Merci de bien vouloir m'orienter!


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2021)

adep140 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Depuis quelques temps, google me propose avec insistance de passer à google drive. Est-ce vraiment indispensable? Jusqu'à présent j'ai toujours fait mes sauvegardes sur un disque externe.
> Quels sont les avantages de G.Drive?
> Merci de bien vouloir m'orienter!


Salut,

—  je l'utilise seulement pour "partager" des fichiers....
— je n'ai pas installer l'appli GD car elle me ralentissait fortement le mac... 

— j'utilise seulement l'interface Web....

— et ne sais pas, si,  sans l'appli GD, on peut "sauvegarder" .... 

(j'utilise un DDE avec CCC pour mes sauvegardes)


----------



## adep140 (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour Peyret,
A lire votre réponse, je n'ai pas besoin de Google Drive pour vivre heureuse!! 
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Witchblade (17 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je trouve que depuis la bascule (obligatoire depuis septembre) de google sync vers "google drive" c'est vraiment la pagaille...
Les fichiers stoqués en local sur mon mac et synchronisés sur mon drive ont disparus et ne sont désormais plus consultables hors connexion... De même pour la synchro de clé USB, maintenant ça ne marche plus...
En tout cas je n'y arrive pas... les tutos à rallonges de google ne sont pas très fournis pour les utilisateurs de MAC...

Avez-vous essayé? Avez-vous des suggestions?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'aider...


----------

